

Jeff Huber steps down as SVP Maps/Commerce at Google - robk
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/14/google-svp-jeff-huber-steps-aside-as-the-company-divides-mapping-and-commerce-units/

======
robk
Really surprising to see as Jeff was widely viewed as a star within the
company.

